# Muskingum River



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

On July 10th the river is still up a bit from the rains of last week but is on the way down. At the Devola Dam the river was at 8 feet and the rock pile and sand bar islands were still under water. People were catching small Sauger, Walleye, Drum, whitebass, and catfish. Nothing was biting extrodinarialy well but with some patience fish could be caught. Baitfish Shad were up in and around the locks and shore and the Drum and Sauger seemed to be feeding on these. The water is stained and visibility in the water is a few inches. Once the water drops another foot and the water clear a bit I expect fishing to pick back up, this will only happen if the hard rains stay away a little longer!


----------



## Nate 8850 (Jun 6, 2006)

I hope the water drops! I am driving 3 hours friday to fish at that dam and spend time with family.I hope to get a big flathead.Is it legal to use a casting net there to catch bait fish? Also is it ok to have a few beers while I fish there,nothing crazy just a 6 pack or so?


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Nate 8850 said:


> I hope the water drops! I am driving 3 hours friday to fish at that dam and spend time with family.I hope to get a big flathead.Is it legal to use a casting net there to catch bait fish? Also is it ok to have a few beers while I fish there,nothing crazy just a 6 pack or so?


I'd watch the online stream gages.

In Zanesville - flood watch now, raining and more coming, there were 4-8 inches in the upper watershead yesterday and should it be heading downstream.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't think it will be going down any time soon. The mohawk dam is at 29 feet this morning so i would imagine they will be sending as much water down to you as they can. So much for my 2 day canoe trip i spent a year planning for this weekend on the mohican.


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

Nate 8850 said:


> I hope the water drops! I am driving 3 hours friday to fish at that dam and spend time with family.I hope to get a big flathead.Is it legal to use a casting net there to catch bait fish? Also is it ok to have a few beers while I fish there,nothing crazy just a 6 pack or so?


Cast netting is fine just don't get it caught on any submerged rock or you will not get it back and try not to get a BIG gar in it or they will tear it up as will big carp and cats. I have seen this happen a few times this year  I am not up on the beer laws but I see people drinking and fishing down here all the time. It looks like rain is called for everyday through Thursday but catfishing is still good when the water is rising or up so not too big a deal!


----------



## Nate 8850 (Jun 6, 2006)

Dougerus said:


> Cast netting is fine just don't get it caught on any submerged rock or you will not get it back and try not to get a BIG gar in it or they will tear it up as will big carp and cats. I have seen this happen a few times this year  I am not up on the beer laws but I see people drinking and fishing down here all the time. It looks like rain is called for everyday through Thursday but catfishing is still good when the water is rising or up so not too big a deal!



I have heard that casting the net in the lock is a good place is that so.Where should I try fishing if the water is up?I thought about fishing there on 60 where that small creek dumps in if I am able to get down there.I was also thinking about useing a big lighted bobber with a bait fish about 4' below it and just letting it float arround by the lock wall.I can't wait in 48 hours from now I will be sitting there


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

You can use casting net for shad only, you are only supposed to catch the bluegill on hook and pole. That's the official rule. As far as the beer, you are not supposed to have it there because it is considered a state park " part of the old locks" I had a conserv. officer check my liscense down there last year and I had an empty six pack with me from the night before. He was cool about it though. Just keep it cool, but if he isn't having a good day it could go the other way.


----------

